# Most Violent Martial Arts Movie Fight Scene Of 2006



## Neal (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybe ever. 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/339401/the_ultimate_fight/


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, it's certianly the most grotesque I'll say that. :barf:


----------



## masherdong (Dec 24, 2006)

I think I threw up a little.


----------



## Super_Noob (Dec 24, 2006)

I found it more stupid and funny than grotesque.

Maybe that's because I skipped to the end after the guy got stabbed in the arm, and didn't have any sound on either.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 24, 2006)

That was just horrible!  Absolutely horrible!:erg:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2006)

masherdong said:


> I think I threw up a little.



Hopefully for the same reasons that I did... for the bad acting, Martial Arts, directing, art direction, production and FX than for the gore... Brian said it... horrible absolutely horrible. And somebody PAID for this?? Geez.


----------

